

Obstructions Vanish from Images Treated with New Software from MIT, Google - heydenberk
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2015/08/05/429720274/obstructions-vanish-from-images-treated-with-new-software-from-mit-google

======
jacquesm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10008009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10008009)

